# 5.11 ATAC 8" boot?



## Paladin78 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm in the market for a pair of boots (before I start working in the field) and have been researching some of the options that are out there.  One particular pair that stands out and isn't too harsh on the wallet, is the 5.11 ATAC boots.  Has anyone worn these?  If so, could you tell me what your experiences were with them?


----------



## WTEngel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Best boots ever*

I purchased a pair of these with the composite toe and they are all I will purchase form now on. Superior quality, good customer service, and a great price.

I did have a problem with one of the lace eyelets...the plastic piece separated. I took it back to the location I purchased them from and they replaced them with a new pair, no questions asked. I believe this was a combination of both the dealer and 5.11 as a company, both have amazing customer service.

I wear a wide width, and these boots fir perfect with no break in period.

I can;t say enough about them...they are just great!

Also, I recommend getting the 5.11 socks too. There is a coupon for a free pair with every pair of boots. The socks are specially designed to compliment the padded portions of the boots and integrate with the shock mitigation system. Really a great feature, and they send an already great pair of boots over the top!


----------



## Paladin78 (Jan 25, 2010)

WTEngel said:


> I purchased a pair of these with the composite toe and they are all I will purchase form now on. Superior quality, good customer service, and a great price.
> 
> I did have a problem with one of the lace eyelets...the plastic piece separated. I took it back to the location I purchased them from and they replaced them with a new pair, no questions asked. I believe this was a combination of both the dealer and 5.11 as a company, both have amazing customer service.
> 
> ...



That's what I wanted to hear!  I have been reading reviews on other brands and not liking what I'm seeing as far as durability and sole longevity.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been wearing a pair for over a year. Held up great, and they're comfy.

Highly recommend.


----------



## Hal9000 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've had a 5.11 pair that's lasted longer than any others, and they're comfy.  I'm very surprised, given where they're made, but they seem to consistently be good.

I would recommend them as well.


----------



## reaper (Jan 25, 2010)

Mine always fell apart and were the most uncomfortable boot I had ever wore.

Since I found Converse boots, I will never switch again. They are comfortable, lightweight and last a long time.


----------



## Paladin78 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am sold!  I just ordered a pair of the 8" ATAC Shield boots since they offer composite toe and are bloodbourne pathogen resistant.  
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jan 28, 2010)

Paladin78 said:


> I'm in the market for a pair of boots (before I start working in the field) and have been researching some of the options that are out there.  One particular pair that stands out and isn't too harsh on the wallet, is the 5.11 ATAC boots.  Has anyone worn these?  If so, could you tell me what your experiences were with them?



I bought the $130 ATAC "storm" boots, I love them with the pathogen barrier. Awesome boots will buy them till they stop making em..though next time I may spend the money and buy the $160 pair.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 28, 2010)

I've heard nothing but great things about them from people that have them. Personally, I am a Danner fan and that is all I have worn, but from the pictures and reviews, they look comprabled. They are also roughly the same price, maybe a little on the less expensive side.


----------

